# Manny With Eye Problem



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a 5-6 inch manny. One of his eyes has 3 white spots on it and the other eye has one spot on it. They have been on there for several weeks and don't seem to be getting any worse. But they aren't getting any better either. I tried adding salt and jacking up the temps but it made no difference. Any ideas what I'm dealing with ? The fish is behaving and eating normally .

Thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Some pics would be great for us helping to determine the problem and suggesting a treatment.
Until then-All we can do is guess


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get the pics. Here they are


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I can say that this is a first for me.
I am of no help here


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

heater burns ?


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

no access to heater, divider in tank


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Honestly , I have never experienced this myself . But my first instinct said it was a Bacterial infection , or some type of Fungus.
Your Going to need to Anti Bacterial Meds to get Rid of that IMO.

Ive read up a bit on it , and People have added salt like you , to no avail.

Goodluck


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

Jon87 said:


> Honestly , I have never experienced this myself . But my first instinct said it was a Bacterial infection , or some type of Fungus.
> Your Going to need to Anti Bacterial Meds to get Rid of that IMO.
> 
> Ive read up a bit on it , and People have added salt like you , to no avail.
> ...


nono, it's normal

i see varios manny with the same problem. not bacterial infection, but continue touch of glass

If you use the salt for risolve this problem.

my languagge is not perfectly, i'm italian boy eheh


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you ever considered eye flukes?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Check here.
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/eyes.html


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

^^That's where I matched the symptoms for his fish


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Updates on the manny's eye problem?


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

Manny Eye update.
The eyes look the same. No worse and no better. Practically identical to the posted pictures. 
Doesn't really seem to match any of the symptoms listed in the link above. There is no cloudiness to the eye at all. Just the white spots. Tried dosing with pimafix and melafix, no difference. Thanks for the help


----------

